# Shooting 2010 Rytera Alien Nemesis - New Photos & Info - Laura Art



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Alien Nemesis

From the designers of the first one cam bow, riser vibration technology, fall-away rest and roller cable guard now present the Rytera Alien Nemesis. A truly new bow design

We would like to thank you all for the great supports. We feel that 2010 will bring a new and truly different look and performance to the archery world. 

Our goal was to create a bow that has Balance and smooth, light weight, fast shooting ability. 
So many companies extrude or forge their risers and keep machine time to a minimum.
By asking ourselves what we would create if there were no limitations.
What if cost and machine time were not an issue?

By the 6th version we had a bow that should sell for much more but by trimming some profit and efficiently organizing machine time could be offered at an introductory price of under $800 for at least the first year. 
I do believe the Alien Nemesis has it all. A truly balanced design riser, new grip design, more arm clearance than any style riser and vibration free when shot. 
The Nemesis will be available with Hybrix hybrid cam system or Tranz one cam system


Mass weight 4 lbs
Axle to axle 34”

Hybrix 2.0 (hybrid cam system) -27-30"
Hybrix 1.5 (hybrid cam system) - 25-28"
34" axle to axle - 7.0 brace height 335 FPS

Hybrix Cam $799.99 
Trans Cam $749.99

Shirts will be available soon.


----------



## meatrocket (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks badarse!:thumbs_up


----------



## hppy4u2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am sold!!! I just need to sell my Katera and I will hopefully be the new owner of a Nemesis...just don't tell my wife ;-). The trick is trying to sneak the bow into the house without her knowing .

Dan


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Shouldn't have*



hppy4u2 said:


> I am sold!!! I just need to sell my Katera and I will hopefully be the new owner of a Nemesis...just don't tell my wife ;-). The trick is trying to sneak the bow into the house without her knowing .
> 
> Dan


a problem it looks like a hoyt. Just kidding.


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't tell which I'm suppose to like when I look??? Laura art..... or Nemisis... One of each please


----------



## hppy4u2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Eric Everson said:


> a problem it looks like a hoyt. Just kidding.


Haha,
The funny thing is I am hoping Rytera offers the Nemesis in white like their Alien...then it will look just like the Katera I have. Come to think of it I can tell my wife I need to get a new peep installed at the local proshop and walk in with the Nemesis ;-). 

In all sincerity she's ok'd the purchase...she just said that I can't start having more bows than I can shoot so 3's my max. One for 3D, one for indoor spots, and one for field/fita.

Dan


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

hppy4u2 said:


> Haha,
> The funny thing is I am hoping Rytera offers the Nemesis in white like their Alien...then it will look just like the Katera I have. Come to think of it I can tell my wife I need to get a new peep installed at the local proshop and walk in with the Nemesis ;-).
> 
> In all sincerity she's ok'd the purchase...she just said that I can't start having more bows than I can shoot so 3's my max. One for 3D, one for indoor spots, and one for field/fita.
> ...


Dont forget one for hunting.... that would make 4!!!! come on now... lets be a little sane about this...


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Looks!*

*Now that I have seen the bow in someone's hands,
that bow looks no more like a Hoyt than a VW bug
looks like a Corvette. Lets not forget, Martin did have the
first rear truss riser. I Love IT! * epsi::slice:


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are the Rytera Nemesis risers 3 piece like other Martins???


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I believe that it just might be a 2 peice.
That just makes for a much stronger bow. *


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

dude that thing is freakin wicked i need one of those


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

txarcher1 said:


> *Now that I have seen the bow in someone's hands,
> that bow looks no more like a Hoyt than a VW bug
> looks like a Corvette. Lets not forget, Martin did have the
> first rear truss riser. I Love IT! * epsi::slice:


Here is your Corvette


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Stingray!*

*That thing is doing 345fps
Just Sitting There! And It's Red
Just Need To Mount A Radar Detector On It!*


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Boy, you know I ordered the Alien Z and after seeing the Nemisis with the Skull Camo I am not sure what to do. I am gonna have to see if the Z comes with the Skull camo or is an option.:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

n/m


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Is the Hybrix 1.5 available on all of the bows?


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Awesome!*

*One more time for an Awesome Bow and Company!!*


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

looks great,
nice specs, must be a winner
just like the Corvette very fast, red and tastefull

keep up the nice work at Martin


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

the preadator camo looks sick:thumbs_up


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

hppy4u2 said:


> Haha,
> The funny thing is I am hoping Rytera offers the Nemesis in white like their Alien...then it will look just like the Katera I have. Come to think of it I can tell my wife I need to get a new peep installed at the local proshop and walk in with the Nemesis ;-).
> 
> In all sincerity she's ok'd the purchase...she just said that I can't start having more bows than I can shoot so 3's my max. One for 3D, one for indoor spots, and one for field/fita.
> ...


You forgot hunting, even if you dont you might someday. so make it 4


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

What is the adjustable weight range on these bows?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say I can't quit looking at these awesome bows!!!! I like a performing bow but I love to shoot a piece of art work and those bows are just that! I am super excited for you guys in walla walla, great looking design!!!!!!!


----------

